# New Firmware Coming for EOS 5D Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 3, 2015)

```
<p>Over on the <a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=14229" target="_blank">Magic Lantern forum</a> a user was trying to install the latest version of the third party software, but was unable to. Their camera has firmware 1.3.3, while Canon has only made version 1.2.3 available on their site. There is no word on what features or fixes have been made available in Canon’s official firmware version 1.3.3.</p>
<p><em>“Few weeks ago I bought a 5D M III. Today I tried to install Magic Latern, but I failed. The firmware version of my camera is 1.3.3, and there was no ML installation file for this version. Then I visited Cannon’s website to download firmware 1.2.3. I tried to install 1.2.3, but my camera said ‘Firmware older than Ver. 1.3.0 is on memory card. Delete old file and update using later version.’. One thing I was surprised about is that there is no firmware 1.3.3 on Cannon’s webpage. It is very strange that my camera is running 1.3.3 firmware.”</em></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=14229" target="_blank">Magic Lantern</a>]</p>
<p><em>Image Credit // <a href="https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xitek.com%2Fthread-1401348-1-1-1.html" target="_blank">Xitek Forum</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## infared (Jan 3, 2015)

hmmm....interesting....I just personally dropped my 5DIII off last week at Canon in New Jersey to have it serviced and they only updated my body to v.1.2.3. That is less than two business days ago. I usually keep on top of the software..but the latest update brought nothing to my body or lens quiver....so I had not updated it. They returned it to me and remarked when I picked it up that they had made my firmware current. so....it must only be loading in Japan?


----------



## JorritJ (Jan 3, 2015)

Crossing fingers it comes with the expanded auto iso speed options that can be found in the 7D2. Usable auto ISO, imagine that!


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 3, 2015)

That's what I like in our "modern world":

Hardware x Software x Firmware x Accessories = Confusion

But I have to admit, that Canon has a remarkable level of compatibility at least with lenses + bodies + accessories. Their more or less conservative handling of product cycles helps sometimes.

Hope you get a solution which allows you to use ML and the 5D iii as you prefer/need it!

Best - Michael


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 3, 2015)

My philosophy on firmware for anything - computers, cameras, et al - is don't upgrade unless you have a specific reason to. I bought my 5DIII right after it was released and only applied my first firmware update a few weeks ago. My reason for updating was I wanted to use an EyeFi Mobi card and needed a more current firmware version on the camera.

Firmware updates for any electronic device can often come with undetected bugs and induce undesired behaviors. So if your device is operating as intended for you - you're not experiencing any faulty behaviors and you don't need the features included in a firmware update - leave it alone.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2015)

It is likely fixing a few obscure bugs, and adding lens compatibility. Adding new features would be a indication that no replacement is coming soon.


----------



## vscd (Jan 3, 2015)

...maybe they just closed the Magic Lantern entry point :-[


----------



## EricPvpi (Jan 3, 2015)

JorritJ said:


> Crossing fingers it comes with the expanded auto iso speed options that can be found in the 7D2. Usable auto ISO, imagine that!



I would like exposure compensation in Manual Mode.


----------



## Jane (Jan 3, 2015)

I would expect a 5D3 firmware upgrade to bring exposure compensation in manual mode with Auto ISO just like on the 7D2 and 1DX. Anyway, that's what I'm hoping for ;-)


----------



## raptor3x (Jan 3, 2015)

Jane said:


> I would expect a 5D3 firmware upgrade to bring exposure compensation in manual mode with Auto ISO just like on the 7D2 and 1DX. Anyway, that's what I'm hoping for ;-)



I very much want to believe this but I'm guessing it will be something far less exciting.


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 3, 2015)

Probably adding value by discovering a way to increase the raw buffer size ala the 7D.


----------



## leGreve (Jan 3, 2015)

vscd said:


> ...maybe they just closed the Magic Lantern entry point :-[



My initial thought as well......

There's nothing I'm missing that would give me reason to upgrade to 1.3.3 when it arrives.

But if the ML team reports back that they can still make their awesome software work, then I might give it a go.
Canon ML raw is too good for such a small price that I will do without it


----------



## steliosk (Jan 3, 2015)

- After assigning the ISO to the SET button you can change the iso from 200 to 25600 by holding the SET button and turning the front dial.
I hope they include the AUTO ISO value as well in that
- Exposure compensation in M mode is SUPER useful 
- And also fix the metering of the camera which tends to underexpose half a stop


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 3, 2015)

Most likely nothing more than minor bug fixes and firmware compatibility for the new 100-400 IS Mk2. If it was a 2.0 firmware release, then you can get excited, but we won't see that unless and until the 5D4 is announced and released.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 3, 2015)

vscd said:


> ...maybe they just closed the Magic Lantern entry point :-[



Unlikely - if they would want to shut down ML, they'd done so long ago. Looking at the people that use ML, it's mostly enthusiasts who are happy to experiment some - other people will simply buy a 1dx rather than backporting features with ML.

If forced to, ML will simply adapt to the new fw which involves some hourse of work searching for the changed DryOS stub locations.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It is likely fixing a few obscure bugs, and adding lens compatibility. Adding new features would be a indication that no replacement is coming soon.



I think an important point isn't highlighted enough: *You cannot downgrade, afaik that's never been so before(?)* and it's "feature" itself enough worth releasing a new fw.

My guess is that this is made to torpedo 3rd party batteries for good, Canon have tested the waters with their new chargers and latest fw versions - and now they feel confident enough to prevent a downgrade for users wanting to keep using non-Canon.


----------



## chris_overseas (Jan 3, 2015)

There's a screenshot here: http://goo.gl/LQdKN3


----------



## fugu82 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hope it doesn't mess with 3rd party batteries.  I am pretty fond of my many Wasabis, and they currently are supported.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 3, 2015)

If they make it so you can't go back to earlier version that would be terrible, since it would mean if your camera ever needs some service out goes ML and out goes usable video and video with nice IQ .


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope it adds CA and peripheral illumination correction for recently released lenses.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 3, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I hope it adds CA and peripheral illumination correction for recently released lenses.


That's not so much a f/w update, you already connect your camera body to your computer and then download the lens profiles you need via (iirc) the lens registration utility.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> I think an important point isn't highlighted enough: *You cannot downgrade, afaik that's never been so before(?)* and it's "feature" itself enough worth releasing a new fw.
> 
> My guess is that this is made to torpedo 3rd party batteries for good, Canon have tested the waters with their new chargers and latest fw versions - and now they feel confident enough to prevent a downgrade for users wanting to keep using non-Canon.


 
Yes, they will definitely start giving you the message about counterfeit and third party batteries. 

Canon differentiates third party batteries from counterfeit ones. The on screen message asks if your battery is identified as a official Canon Battery. If you answer yes, the camera shuts down, if you say no, it tells you to continue and understand that you are accepting the risk. Make no mistake about it, all li-on batteries have a risk potential. Those manufactured without tight quality control are riskier, but any of them can overheat and melt down.


----------



## raptor3x (Jan 3, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> I think an important point isn't highlighted enough: *You cannot downgrade, afaik that's never been so before(?)* and it's "feature" itself enough worth releasing a new fw.



You can definitely downgrade from the current firmware to the older firmware on the 5D3. I did it quite a few times for magic lantern before they updated to support the current firmware.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > I think an important point isn't highlighted enough: *You cannot downgrade, afaik that's never been so before(?)* and it's "feature" itself enough worth releasing a new fw.
> ...


Hmm... I have one battery that shows the message "Communication with Canon LP-E6 battery is irregular. Continue to use this battery?"


----------



## ejenner (Jan 3, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> If they make it so you can't go back to earlier version that would be terrible, since it would mean if your camera ever needs some service out goes ML and out goes usable video and video with nice IQ .



Agree. This is extremely concerning to me. I wonder if a service center will forgo the firmware upgrade is you ask them to.


----------



## tron (Jan 3, 2015)

chris_overseas said:


> There's a screenshot here: http://goo.gl/LQdKN3


Since it is certain that you are the same chris_overseas from ML forum allow me to thank you for your work on 5D3 1.2.3 port 
(Using 1.2.3 ML on both of my 5D3s)


----------



## pwp (Jan 4, 2015)

gbchriste said:


> My philosophy on firmware for anything - computers, cameras, et al - is don't upgrade unless you have a specific reason to.
> 
> Firmware updates for any electronic device can often come with undetected bugs and induce undesired behaviors. So if your device is operating as intended for you - you're not experiencing any faulty behaviors and you don't need the features included in a firmware update - leave it alone.



+1
Over time I've regretted doing updates as soon as they are released. I've taken big productivity hits with non-compatible EOS Utilty updates, all sorts of iOS updates and software updates. Firmware updates are generally trouble free. The exception here would be chronically badly implemented Wacom updates. Jeepers they've issued some shockers!

-pw


----------



## FEBS (Jan 4, 2015)

if auto-iso on M would be possible soon on the 5D3. That would be great. It seems possible as it is only software (firmware).


----------



## raptor3x (Jan 4, 2015)

FEBS said:


> if auto-iso on M would be possible soon on the 5D3. That would be great. It seems possible as it is only software (firmware).



Do you mean exposure compensation with auto ISO in M mode? Regular auto ISO has always worked in M mode for the 5D3.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 4, 2015)

It appears that the Magic Lantern forum user has been successful in ‘downgrading‘ his firmware to 1.2.3 using EOS Utility, so that's one less worry.


----------



## ejenner (Jan 4, 2015)

lintoni said:


> It appears that the Magic Lantern forum user has been successful in ‘downgrading‘ his firmware to 1.2.3 using EOS Utility, so that's one less worry.



Thanks for letting us know. For us with ML the auto exposure module is likely better than EC with auto ISO anyway even if that is part of the upgrade (it is 1.3.3 not 1.2.*, so maybe something more than spelling mistakes in some obscure language).


----------



## lintoni (Jan 4, 2015)

ejenner said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that the Magic Lantern forum user has been successful in ‘downgrading‘ his firmware to 1.2.3 using EOS Utility, so that's one less worry.
> ...


Yeah, there would have to be one hell of a firmware upgrade for me to consider losing ML!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 4, 2015)

lintoni said:


> It appears that the Magic Lantern forum user has been successful in ‘downgrading‘ his firmware to 1.2.3 using EOS Utility, so that's one less worry.



Thanks for letting us know (CR is the only forum I trawl) - and not being able to downgrade was a rumor worthy of this site


----------



## mustafa (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm just surprised that someone lucky and discerning enough to have a 5DMkIII hasn't noticed how the manufacturer's name is spelled on the front.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 4, 2015)

mustafa said:


> I'm just surprised that someone lucky and discerning enough to have a 5DMkIII hasn't noticed how the manufacturer's name is spelled on the front.



Yea, I've nevver made a typo myself either.


----------



## Smarti (Jan 4, 2015)

Dual Pixel?
Typing error?
Barricade for ML?

:0)


----------



## FEBS (Jan 4, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > if auto-iso on M would be possible soon on the 5D3. That would be great. It seems possible as it is only software (firmware).
> ...



You are right, I missed a part of the sentence. Indeed EC with auto-iso in M.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 4, 2015)

mustafa said:


> I'm just surprised that someone lucky and discerning enough to have a 5DMkIII hasn't noticed how the manufacturer's name is spelled on the front.



Autocorrect maybe?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 4, 2015)

lintoni said:


> It appears that the Magic Lantern forum user has been successful in ‘downgrading‘ his firmware to 1.2.3 using EOS Utility, so that's one less worry.



OK, that's good.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 4, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> mustafa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just surprised that someone lucky and discerning enough to have a 5DMkIII hasn't noticed how the manufacturer's name is spelled on the front.
> ...


Canon is a perfectly good English word, as well as a brand name.


----------



## TAF (Jan 5, 2015)

No one seems to have thought of the 'other' possibilities...

The camera is a Chinese counterfeit...

or Canon accidentally shipped a new modified model with new firmware...


----------



## ejenner (Jan 5, 2015)

TAF said:


> No one seems to have thought of the 'other' possibilities...
> 
> The camera is a Chinese counterfeit...
> 
> or Canon accidentally shipped a new modified model with new firmware...



I didn't think of the former, but is could certainly be the latter.

Now if I got that camera I'd certainly try hard to figure out if there was an additional feature before downgrading.


----------



## tron (Jan 5, 2015)

ejenner said:


> TAF said:
> 
> 
> > No one seems to have thought of the 'other' possibilities...
> ...


Well ... yes  there's that ... and... the fact that only ML developers could have an idea how to get - if it is possible - the firmware out of the camera (a dump maybe? just saying...)...

But rest assured there were no DUAL ISO or raw video recording capabilities in that 1.3.3 firmware ;D


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 5, 2015)

JorritJ said:


> Crossing fingers it comes with the expanded auto iso speed options that can be found in the 7D2. Usable auto ISO, imagine that!


Also add the features available for stills and video with ML.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2015)

tron said:


> the fact that only ML developers could have an idea how to get - if it is possible - the firmware out of the camera (a dump maybe? just saying...)...



The ML devs don't know how to dump the camera's fw - that's why they have to wait for the first fw update (file) to be released with new cameras before even starting to work on it.

The one thing only the core ML devs *do* know is how to sign the small dummy firmware that enables loading ML from the card. It needs Canon's signing key. The shroud of mystery covers the fact how the first ML dev got hold of it this in the first place...


----------



## chris_overseas (Jan 5, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> The ML devs don't know how to dump the camera's fw - that's why they have to wait for the first fw update (file) to be released with new cameras before even starting to work on it.



Not entirely true, a custom .fir file that just dumps the ROM will also do the trick... The problem is the guy with the 1.3.3 camera has already downgraded to 1.2.3 so, unless someone else shows up with a 1.3.3 camera and is willing to be a guinea pig, the official update file is what we'll need to wait for. It's probably a good idea to wait regardless since 1.3.3 might not be the final version that gets released officially anyway. Another issue is that any .fir that dumps the firmware will need to be marked internally as 1.3.0 or higher and I don't think such a beast exists yet. As you mention though there are people who have the ability to do this (I'm not one of them) so hopefully that won't be much of a hurdle to overcome.


My thoughts on the speculation regarding version numbers, an attempt to block ML etc:

The big jump in version number from 1.2.3 to 1.3.3 is intriguing because AFAIK purely bugfix releases from Canon typically only increase the last digit (maybe someone can come up with counter-examples to this?). The 5D3 jump from 1.1.3 to 1.2.3 had several new features that introduced many internal changes, in particular WRT the display buffering and DIGIC registers. This made porting ML to 1.2.3 much harder. So while part of me hopes they've added a bunch of new features in 1.3.3 too, I'm also hoping it hasn't resulted in too many fundamental changes to the firmware internals 

I doubt the "no downgrade" thing has anything to do with Canon trying to block ML. Far more likely it's just because there's a known chance of unwanted side-effects, or simply because Canon haven't exhaustively tested the downgrade process. Remember Canon said you couldn't downgrade from 1.2.3 to 1.1.3 either (possibly due to the AFMA glitches some people reported when doing so)? They didn't put in any checks to prevent downgrading 1.2.3->1.1.x but now in 1.3.3 they have. It seems more like a natural progression for them to add this check rather than anything sinister. To me it also hints that the changes from 1.2.3->1.3.3 may be non-trivial. Of course we'll know for sure once there's an announcement or a 1.3.3 firmware available for us to play with. Until then I wouldn't worry about it too much from a ML point of view.

Note also I don't think 1.3.3 is a hoax - everything seems perfectly plausible to me. The poster on the ML forums is not the same person who posted the screenshot on the Chinese forums, meaning it appears there were at least two cameras with 1.3.3 out in the wild.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2015)

chris_overseas said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > The ML devs don't know how to dump the camera's fw - that's why they have to wait for the first fw update (file) to be released with new cameras before even starting to work on it.
> ...



Ok, I stand corrected (again ) ... my last information that they couldn't get the fw out of the camera.



chris_overseas said:


> It's probably a good idea to wait regardless since 1.3.3 might not be the final version that gets released officially anyway



I've never heard of Canon putting a "beta" fw on a customer's serviced camera, usually this happens right before the official release as far as I remember previous occasions.



chris_overseas said:


> The 5D3 jump from 1.1.3 to 1.2.3 had several new features that introduced many internal changes, in particular WRT the display buffering and DIGIC registers. This made porting ML to 1.2.3 much harder.



I don't own a 5d3, so I didn't follow that: What did they do to the digic registers that made so much work necessary? I only see that the 1.2.3 port takes ages to be released and is still sitting in the queue marked as "nearly finished". Maybe Alex just waited for 1.3.3 to be released


----------



## chris_overseas (Jan 5, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Ok, I stand corrected (again ) ... my last information that they couldn't get the fw out of the camera.



I'm not sure about other camera models besides the 5D3, and certainly a brand new camera (with no firmware installer) is more difficult than one that is well understood. It may be that there isn't an easy way to create a .fir dumper for a new camera without having a legit .fir file to use as a starting point (each .fir file has to be specific for a particular camera model, and there are model IDs, checksums, special offsets etc in the .fir header that all need to be correct for the .fir to function). Once you know how to create a .fir for a camera though, creating a .fir that can dump an arbitrary ROM version is a fairly small additional step if you know what you're doing - which I don't, really ).



Marsu42 said:


> I've never heard of Canon putting a "beta" fw on a customer's serviced camera, usually this happens right before the official release as far as I remember previous occasions.



I agree and it's almost certainly the case this time around too. Presumably Canon do a limited early release of firmware for a reason though and if any last-minute bugs come to light it's possible they only release 1.3.4.



Marsu42 said:


> I don't own a 5d3, so I didn't follow that: What did they do to the digic registers that made so much work necessary? I only see that the 1.2.3 port takes ages to be released and is still sitting in the queue marked as "nearly finished". Maybe Alex just waited for 1.3.3 to be released



The comment here gives a bit of insight: https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/src/ffd1d533b1dc8891fbf411fd13c84256ec18cfa8/platform/5D3.123/features.h?at=5D3-123

Note that the broken zebras etc mentioned are one of the reasons why 1.1.3 is still being kept around. Another reason is that RAW recording is slightly slower on 1.2.3 to the point where it is harder to record 1080p continuous with 1.2.3. The performance drop is probably due to the display buffering changes (presumably for clean HDMI output) that were made in 1.2.1 and it's hard to know if there'll ever be a solution for that one.


----------



## RGF (Jan 5, 2015)

Got my 5D M3 back from Canon Itasca last week and the firmware was still 1.2.3

On my 7D M2, there are multiple My Menu screens. This is a great addition   I would really like to see that added to the other SLR (5DM3, 6D, 70D, 1Dx).


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2015)

chris_overseas said:


> The comment here gives a bit of insight: https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/src/ffd1d533b1dc8891fbf411fd13c84256ec18cfa8/platform/5D3.123/features.h?at=5D3-123



Thanks, that's an interesting read. This is exactly what makes ML coding so annoying, you spend hours and days working around Canon code and might up ending with the insight that it simply won't work (anymore). One example are "focus patterns" on the 6d, Canon simply removed the fw code on 5d2->6d.

I just coded a ML "raw lock" for preventing accidental switch to jpeg or m/s-raw, and even this simple undertaking takes a lot of work as you can brick the camera and have to understand what's what in these darn Canon props anyway. I wouldn't touch the digic registers with a ten-foot pole if it can be prevented  ... Alex has my undivided respect for getting this working.


----------



## dcm (Jan 5, 2015)

A couple of observations:

This doesn't follow the normal sequence. I'd expect 1.2.4 or 1.3.1 for the next version. 
Firmware is usually available on the web shortly after it appears on a body. Not there yet but there may be a delay due to holidays. 
1.2.3 vs 1.3.3 is a one bit error in the text string. It is rare, but it happens.
Only one instance reported so far. 

Multiple instances with this version would be more compelling that new firmware is on the way. Anyone else with a new 5DmIII have version 1.3.3?


----------



## lintoni (Jan 5, 2015)

dcm said:


> A couple of observations:
> 
> This doesn't follow the normal sequence. I'd expect 1.2.4 or 1.3.1 for the next version.
> Firmware is usually available on the web shortly after it appears on a body. Not there yet but there may be a delay due to holidays.
> ...


They'll have to rewrite manuals/documentation, if they're unlocking/adding additional features.
More than one instance - there's the Magic Lantern forum user and also the Chinese forum user that provided the photo.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 5, 2015)

dcm said:


> A couple of observations:
> 
> This doesn't follow the normal sequence. I'd expect 1.2.4 or 1.3.1 for the next version.



Yes and no.

Quite often there's lot of internal versions before one is released out to the world.

So they could have had e.g. 1.2.4, 1.2.5, 1.3.0, 1.3.1, 1.3.2, and finally 1.3.3 is good enough they feel they can launch it out.

Also could be that the factory line mixed up internal beta-test unit (/FW) with the public units. Or ton of other explanations too.

But until it's confirmed from several sources, I'm not ruling out hoax.[/list]


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jan 6, 2015)

fugu82 said:


> Hope it doesn't mess with 3rd party batteries.  I am pretty fond of my many Wasabis, and they currently are supported.



I'm a bit late to this thread...

I have a quartet of much-loved Wasabi batteries for the 5KMkIII and have resisted upgrading from 1.2.1 because I was wary of what might happen.

Do the Wasabis work seamlessly (i.e. without error messages) with 1.2.3?


----------



## mr_hyde (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine is working with 1.2.3


----------



## fugu82 (Jan 7, 2015)

josephandrews222 said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it doesn't mess with 3rd party batteries.  I am pretty fond of my many Wasabis, and they currently are supported.
> ...







My Wasabis are treated like my Canons under 1.2.3.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jan 7, 2015)

fugu82 said:


> josephandrews222 said:
> 
> 
> > fugu82 said:
> ...




Thanks for the information. With your 'encouragement'...

I applied the update (1.2.1 to 1.2.3) and Wasabi batteries, in my 5DMkIII, are working flawlessly (so far...fingers crossed).

Also...a non-Canon vertical grip (here: http://tinyurl.com/mg8t9d5) also works with the 1.2.3 update.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## weilin (Jan 8, 2015)

Just got my 5Dmk3 from the Canon Jamesburg, NJ facility. I sent it in 12/29 for cleaning. firmware is still 1.2.3...


----------



## SwampYankee (Jan 9, 2015)

Just got my 5DIII back from being serviced yesterday in the USA and the firmware remains 1.2.3


----------

